# MTBverein/treff in Nürnberg



## MatzeNbg (4. März 2011)

Hallo,

ich (18J, Schüler) habe mir vor ein paar Monaten ein MTB gekauft und möchte jetzt mit dem Frühling anfangen öfter zu fahren. Deswegen ein paar Fragen:

gibt es in Nürnberg einen/mehrere MTB-Vereine?

oder regelmäßige Fahrertreffen?

Cheers
Matze


----------



## norman68 (5. März 2011)

Der DAV ((Deutscher Alpen Verein) macht in Nbg so was.

http://www.nuernbergsdavradler.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

